# the pot calling the kettle black



## texasweed

Does anyone have a clue on how to translate this saying?

It's sarcastic; if that's not the pot that calls the kettle black!!!

Sayings are not usually translated word for word, so I need an equivalent and cannot offer a shot at a translation in spite of the rules...

Thanks for any input 

*Moderator note:  This thread is made from different threads on the same topic which have been merged.*


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Could you at least elaborate on the meaning ?


----------



## texasweed

Well, it's something dirty calling dirty something that is even dirtier...


----------



## Franglais1969

When someone accuses someone else of something that the accuser is known for doing.

For example:

Person A accuses person B of being a thief, when person A has already been in prison several times for exactly this offence.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

I think about "C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité." But I'm not sure. Better wait for another native to give his/her advice.


----------



## Amourdesmots

I found this in my dictionary:

Il s'agit d'un proverbe:

C'est la pitié qui se moque de la charité.


----------



## Franglais1969

That would suit the idiom perfectly, Amourdesmots.


----------



## JackD

Est-ce que je suis complètement à côté ? ça me fait penser à l'histoire de la paille et la poutre. "On voit la paille dans l'oeil de son voisin, mais pas la poutre dans le sien", bien que je ne sois pas sûre de la formulation exacte.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Amourdesmots said:


> C'est la pitié qui se moque de la charité.


Didn't know this one, sounds perfect indeed.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

JackD said:


> Est-ce que je suis complètement à côté ? ça me fait penser à l'histoire de la paille et la poutre. "On voit la paille dans l'oeil de son voisin, mais pas la poutre dans le sien", bien que je ne sois pas sûre de la formulation exacte.


Il y a aussi de ça, oui. Mais c'est un peu moins... comment dire? Percutant?


----------



## LV4-26

JackD said:


> Est-ce que je suis complètement à côté ? ça me fait penser à l'histoire de la paille et la poutre. "On voit la paille dans l'oeil de son voisin, mais pas la poutre dans le sien", bien que je ne sois pas sûre de la formulation exacte.


Oui mais ça, c'est dans l'Evangile. Je ne pense pas que ça puisse être considéré comme une formule française. L'équivalent littéral existe forcément dans la version anglaise de la Bible.*

Je suis d'accord avec Nil-the-Frogg :
_C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité. _
C'est ce que j'ai toujours entendu.
___________________________
* Matthieu 7,3 - ici


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LV4-26 said:


> Je suis d'accord avec Nil-the-Frogg :
> _C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité._


D'accord aussi. On peut dire "qui se moque" à la place de "qui se fout" également.


----------



## DeSica

Que dites-vous de : C'est le voleur qui crie : « Au loup!». 

Ça me semble plus direct et efficace non?


----------



## FCS

I know the original question asks for the equivalent in French, but here are other equivalents in English for those of you who are interested:

"Look who's talking!"
"That's rich, coming from you"

or my favourite (because it's a Yorkshire saying my Dad often uses):

"Hark at kettle calling frying pan grimy bottom"!

(The absence of definite articles is deliberate to illustrate the Yorkshire accent!)


----------



## Gil

Aussi vu:
 C'est l'hôpital qui se moque de l'infirmerie
et
 C'est l'infirmerie qui se moque de l'hôpital.

La charité serait-elle en perte de vitesse?



> 3. Le bâtiment lui-même abritant un hôpital ou un hospice, où s'exerce la charité :
> 21.  Il faut dire à tes parents de le conduire pour la consultation de deux heures, à la Charité; le grand hôpital, à gauche, tu sais?
> R. MARTIN DU GARD, Les Thibault, La Consultation, 1928, p. 1051.


----------



## zam

LV4-26 said:


> Oui mais ça, c'est dans l'Evangile. Je ne pense pas que ça puisse être considéré comme une formule française. L'équivalent littéral existe forcément dans la version anglaise de la Bible.*
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec Nil-the-Frogg :
> _C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité. _
> C'est ce que j'ai toujours entendu.
> ___________________________
> * Matthieu 7,3 - ici


 
Je crois qu'il faudrait ajouter une précision LV sur l'utilisation de "paille et poutre" dans cette version de Matthieu que tu nous donnes.

Effectivement, l'équivalent de la "paille et la poutre" existe et se trouve relativement souvent en anglais, mais ce n'est 
pas celle de ta version ("straw and beam"), c'est "mote and beam". 

Bon, maintenant je ne sais dans quelle version anglaise cette parabole "mote and beam" se trouve, mais c'est bien celle qu'on utilise (et qui est employée par des gens qui, comme moi, ne connaissent rien à la religion).


----------



## Qcumber

Amourdesmots said:


> C'est la pitié qui se moque de la charité.


Shouldn't _pitié_ and _charité _be written with capital initials as they are the names of two Paris hospitals?
C'est la Pitié qui se moque de la Charité.
Hence other versions:
C'est l'hôpital qui se moque de l'hospice. etc.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'ai déjà entendu aussi : "c'est la poêle qui se fout du chaudron" (*). 
Je croyais que c'était une invention d'un copain, mais point du tout ! Après recherche googlienne, ça s'avère être une expression charentaise.


 (*) ça se rapproche de la cuisine...


----------



## Cath.S.

J'ai plus souvent entendu _c'est l'hôpital qui se fout..._ que _c'est 'hôpital qui se moque..._ dans la bouche de gens pas particulièrement vulgaires, précisè-je.


----------



## MLR

I am looking for an idiom in French equivalent to the English "the pot calls the kettle black." 

My old Cassell's gives "la pelle se moque du fourgon" (? the spade makes fun of the poker). Is this expression commonly used? Are there others?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## MLR

[…]
I see "la pelle se moque du fourgon" is not included as a French expression earlier [in this] thread, but "C'est la pitié qui se moque de la charité!" satisfies my curiosity, so I rest my question.


----------



## anangelaway

Welcome to the forums MLR, 

I've merged your thread with this one here, as it is the exact same topic. Thank you for your understanding.

===

As for *''la pelle se moque du fourgon''*, I've never heard that expression but let's wait for other opinions.


----------



## Brebis

J'ai trouvé une réponse. Cette question avait même déjà été posée dans ce forum auparavant. C'est "C'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité" ou "C'est le poêlon qui se moque du chaudron."

Merci.


----------



## jollyheads

Hi,

How would you translate this English expression into French : *pot calling the kettle black*.  For example, if I'm making a lot of noise, then someone else is making a lot of noise, I would say to the other person "why are you so noisy", they would reply with the above expression (sorry for the poor example).  Basically, it's used to accuse someone of hypocrisy.

Merci d'avance,
Ian


----------



## Donaldos

C'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité.


----------



## Bizarrissime

Salut
Ou autrement dit... c'est la pitié qui se moque de la charité


----------



## Antipodean

Le chaudron trouve que la poêle est trop noire.
Écoute qui parle !


----------



## archijacq

"c'est l'histoire de la paille et de la poutre"


----------



## MlleChat

"La marmite qui appelle le chaudron cul noir" ... certaines personnes utilisent toujours cette expression, mais "l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité" est plus utilisée.

Ps: hi everybody ! , this is my first post.


----------



## ShaggyVinny

Antipodean said:


> Le chaudron trouve que la poêle est trop noire.
> Écoute qui parle !



Sorry man but i've never heard _Le chaudron trouve que la poêle est trop noire_ in French. And "listen who's talking" canot really be translated literally I'm afraid.

However, "_c'est l'hopitâl qui se fout de la charité_" is the idiom I know. 
A more slangy/vulgar version would be _"c'est la merde qui se fout des chiottes"_


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Je connaissais "l'hôpital...", et chez mes parents on disait aussi "c'est la poêle qui se moque du chaudron"
D'autres exemples ici http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/c’est_l’hôpital_qui_se_moque_de_la_charité


----------



## Antipodean

My source was : Bulman Françoise 1998, _Dictionnaire des proverbes anglais-français, français-anglais/English-French, French-English dictionary of proverbs_, Les Presses de l’Université Laval, Québec, p.35.  The entries for _It’s the pot calling the kettle black _are: 

_Le chaudron trouve que la poêle est trop noire. 
C'est La Pitié qui se moque de la Charité.
C'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité.
Un âne  appelle l’autre rogneux.
La pelle se moque du fourgon.
Trad : Écoute qui parle !
_ 
  Perhaps the examples I chose above are a case of Canadian French or superseded usage. Alternatively, I may have had the misfortune to choose the two examples that may have been translated word for word from English to French.  The reason I suspect this might be the case is that _Écoute qui parle !_ is very close to the English expression: _ Look who’s talking!_ ie _You’re one to talk!_


----------



## Mrhominh

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Could you at least elaborate on the meaning ?



It is normally used to describe a person who is blaming another for the same fault he has.
For example, if you blame me being a lazy person and I know you are a lazy person too, i can say:
"My friend, you are a pot calling a kettle black"

That means: (Don't blame me,) you are same species as me.
En français, je ne pourrais suggérer un équivalent pour signifier "pas de leçon, nous sommes de la même espèce"
sinon "*bonnet noir, noir bonnet" *(français, normalement blanc bonnet),_* piron-pareil*_ (belgique),  ... d_*eux faces de la même pièce de monnaie*_ (anglais).


----------



## Titiparisien

Hi, I just watched an episode of "Will & Grace" (US sitcom), season 2/12. At about 3'50 from the beginning, they add a variant to the expression above as a touch of gay humor : "That's the pot calling the kettle taupe". Be-ing a French raised in Paris and its suburbs I never knew the "chaudron" translation, though. Do they use it more in the south (Lyon and downwards) ? I only came across a slanger way of putting the "hospital" one : "C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité", often heard from folks around me, rather casually. Also, I lived in Canada for years, and they do use "Écoutez qui parle !" all the time.


----------



## Nicomon

Titiparisien said:


> Also, I lived in Canada for years, and they do use "Écoutez qui parle !" all the time.


  I'm reopening this old thread that I just came across while reading another one.

I've lived in Quebec all my life  (and I'm not exacly a spring chicken) and other than _ « tu peux bien parler (toi)... _
what I mostly heard  is « _regarde donc qui parle »_. Which is indeed a word for word translation of "_look who's talking_".
Also mentioned in *this thread*.   I'm not familiar with  « _écoute(z) qui parle »_ in that sense.

So to say "they use it all the time" is an overstatement in my opinion.
Either that, or Titiparisien heard it in other parts of Canada.

What we do say is : _ Écoute quand je te parle_... but the meaning is literal.


----------



## Burghound

J'étais en train ce matin d'ecouter Europe1 et j'ai entendu cette locution pertinent utilisé :

....comme le chameau qui moque le bossu.


----------



## Micia93

Ce serait plutôt : "... qui *se* moque *du* bossu"


----------



## Burghound

Merci Micia pour le coup de main - c'est bien sympa de vous !


----------



## Alsako

J'ai entendu récemment : "C'est le camembert qui dit au roquefort : tu pues"


----------

